# How long for Maple to season



## yetty734 (Jun 21, 2008)

i just got 5 cords of maple that was cut about a month ago. I already have it all split and stacked. when will it be seasoned, it sits in a breezy spot with lots of sun.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the site.

If it's in the sun and loosely stacked you should be good to go by winter. Maple seasons fast when split, if it was something like Oak it would take longer to season.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jun 21, 2008)

Andyshine77 said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> If it's in the sun and loosely stacked you should be good to go by winter. Maple seasons fast when split, if it was something like Oak it would take longer to season.






He's right; I've found Maple to be a pretty fast drying wood and sometimes one that wants to turn "pithy" (soft) if not used in time-guess it's just the way that it is.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 21, 2008)

Should be good too go this winter as long as you've got good airflow through it all. 
I tend too cut maple into rounds and let it sit a year (over winter) then split it in Spring and use it that fall. Mostly depends on the size of the pieces and again good airflow.


----------



## woodfarmer (Jun 21, 2008)

it'll be good by winter


----------

